# New Sparrow arrived today and not two hours later it had claimed it's first rat.



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Decided I needed a second slingshot so I ordered a Sparrow that got delivered today. Really really like the way it feels in my hands, only complaint is after only ever using the Scout XT's clips to attach bands, I found tying the bands onto the Sparrow to be extremely frustrating, but I'm sure I'll improve as people have been doing it for years.

This one was turned away from me a little bit, got him right behind the head and I'm assuming the shot went right into it's brain because the rat just immediately stopped right where I shot it.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

One less rat in the world!
Glad to hear a good report about the sparrow. I had wondered if the translation from wood to plastic would feel good.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

blindshooter said:


> One less rat in the world!
> Glad to hear a good report about the sparrow. I had wondered if the translation from wood to plastic would feel good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Insert "It ain't much, but it's honest work" meme.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Good shooting!


----------

